# Scape Fu the planted aquarium podcast



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone,

Just a quick note here to let you know about a new planted aquarium _podcast_ that I've started called *Scape Fu*.

So far, we have two episodes up- Episode 1 features an interview with *Erik Olson* and 2 one with *Ghazanfar Ghori*. In the queue are *JohnN* (aquascapingworld.com), *Karen Randall*, *Frank Wazeter* (ADG), *Mike* and *Jeff* *Senske*, *Oliver Knott* and *Claus Christensen* to name a few. It's very exciting for me to spend time with these planted aquarium experts and get their perspective on the hobby that we all love.

Please check it out and spread the word. Your feedback is hugely important as we're trying to bring you interesting and entertaining content that you want to hear. So, *please* give me your thoughts, comments, suggestions, etc. right here, at the website, via email or on our listener line.

Lastly, I want to thank PT for having a forum were these types of startups can alert planted aquarium hobbysts about their existance.

Best regards,

Art


----------



## Kilroy_1911

sounds cool, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Wasserpest

Hey Art, this is great. I just listened to the two 'casts, and it was great hearing those well-known folks share their thoughts and experiences.

Keep it up... Looking forward to future interviews.

(You have the link to Ghazanfar's site misspelled - missing the "r" in kyptokoryne)


----------



## MiamiArt

Thanks! Took care of the link issue.


----------



## Armonious

Great podcast Art. I just watched episode one and came on here to make a thread for your site, but found it already done. I should be going to bed, but it is time to watch episode 2.

One recommendation that I have for an interview session would be the Lo brothers of Aqua Forest Aquarium. I figured if you are going to have the Senske's, might as well round out the group of ADA importers here in the US.

Once again, great site and I hope to see many many more episodes.


----------



## CL

Nice job, Art! Long time no post, eh?

I was just thinking about how we need more planted aquarium podcasts. There was another member on here that did a couple, but stopped.

Thanks for doing the work to make some nice podcasts.


----------



## MiamiArt

Armonious said:


> Great podcast Art. I just watched episode one and came on here to make a thread for your site, but found it already done. I should be going to bed, but it is time to watch episode 2.
> 
> One recommendation that I have for an interview session would be the Lo brothers of Aqua Forest Aquarium. I figured if you are going to have the Senske's, might as well round out the group of ADA importers here in the US.
> 
> Once again, great site and I hope to see many many more episodes.


Hey, thank you very much. I really appreciate your feedback.

The Lo brothers have agreed to do an interview so look for them around episode 7 or 8.

Keep sending us ideas for other interviewees you want to hear from and we'll be sure to get them on. Also, please submit any questions or comments you have to us via email or the listener line.


----------



## MiamiArt

CL said:


> Nice job, Art! Long time no post, eh?
> 
> I was just thinking about how we need more planted aquarium podcasts. There was another member on here that did a couple, but stopped.
> 
> Thanks for doing the work to make some nice podcasts.


Thanks! Yes, it's been a while since I posted on the forums but, as you can see, the passion has never left.

Also, I credit David, the one who did the first podcasts, with giving me the inspiration and idea. I exchanged emails with him to make sure he wasn't going to be making more prior to setting out on the venture. We should all thank him and his wife for their efforts.


----------



## MiamiArt

Just a quick note to let you know that Episode 3 is up! This time we feature JohnN of Aquascaping World and Frank Wazeter of ADG. Please have a listen: http://www.scapefu.com/2010/09/11/scape-fu-episode-3-johnn-and-frank-wazeter/

Thanks and please spread the word.


----------



## Armonious

Once again, great job Art. I think this episode is my favorite thus far. 

I'll have to come up with some questions for your listener line. I'm still trying to come up with something decent here.

Just curious, who does your site development?

Regards,
Armonious (Andrew Shafer)


----------



## MiamiArt

Thanks!

I do the site development. I'm not very good but I'm cheap ;-).


----------



## Armonious

If you are looking for someone who can give the site's appearance a bit of an edge, we have a couple members here on the forums who are professional graphic designers or web designers. Who knows, maybe if they appreciate the site enough, they would be willing to do a bit of work on it for you.


----------



## MiamiArt

Scape Fu is looking for someone to handle the Newbie Corner segment. If you have time and are interested in being a regular on the podcast, please let me know.

You would be giving advice and tips for newbies entering the hobby.

Thanks,

Art


----------



## MiamiArt

Just an FYI to let you know that Episode 5: THe Big One is live on the site and iTunes/Zune. This time we have hydrophyte on ripariums, Karen Randall and Jeff Senske.

Regards,

Art


----------



## phan10ms

Thank you for that. I would certainly like for a Tom Barr interview : ).


----------



## RipariumGuy

I am listening to my first one now... Great stuff!


----------



## MiamiArt

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## MiamiArt

Just a quick note to let everyone know that after almost eight months, a new episode of Scape Fu is up. Please go grab it and take a listen. Let me know what you think.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Yay!!!


----------



## MiamiArt

Wanted to let everyone know about an interview I did for Scapefu.com. It's on Rich and his cool "_*peekaboo*_" stand. Not an audio recording but the pictures and video are awesome.


----------



## MiamiArt

Episode 12 is up. All about fertilization.


Regards,

Art


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone,

Just a quick note to let you know Scapefu.com is back and focused on aquascaping. The Podcast will be back real soon. Please stay tuned.


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi all,

New post analyzing Viktor Lantos' beautiful aquascape: http://www.scapefu.com/2014/02/analysis-of-viktor-lantos-forest/

Regards,

Art


----------



## BruceF

That's great Art. Thanks for helping us see!


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi all,

Just a quick note to say that I "re-released" episode 1 while I work on the new episodes. Think of it like a re-run but, if you haven't heard it before, it's new to you! This one has an interview with Eric Olson.

Would appreciate your thoughts and spreading the word. If you like what you hear, please subscribe via iTunes.

Thanks and kind regards,

Art


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone,

Not sure how much visibility I have down here but thought I would mention that episodes 1-4 have been re-released. Episodes 5-12 will be released over the next couple of weeks.

If you like what you hear, please spread the word. Thank you so much for listening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone,

Episodes 1-12 have been re-released and am working on the new episodes as we speak. They will be released weekly starting next week.

Also, I continue to do my monthly Aquascaping Analyses and have a new series on aquascaping styles.

If you enjoy the content I put out, please let me know. It motivates me to put out more!


----------



## CluelessAquarist

I just started listening. It's great! PLEASE keep making these, they're really informative. An idea I had (just a suggestion) is to have a plant per podcast, like not necessarily related to whatever else is in the episode, just introduce a plant, tell about it, and it's experience level. Just an idea!


----------



## Twisty

Really, really enjoy listening to these! Thanks and please keep them coming!


----------



## MiamiArt

Hey, thanks for listening and the kind words! We are working on recording a new one this week. Stay tuned next weekend. Also, if there are any topics you want us to discuss, please let me know.

Regards,

Art


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calbears

Can't wait for more episodes. Listened to all 12 recently. +1 on your idea to interview Tom Barr.


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone,

Episode 13 is now live! This time JJ and I are talking cycling the planted fish tank. We went out and asked Tom Barr what his thoughts on the subject were. As always, he shares nuggets of knowledge and wisdom.

Go have a listen.

It's available on iTunes (leave a review please!), ScapeFu.com, Stitcher and SoundCloud.

As always, your feedback makes the podcast possible. Please share it with us so that we can bring you what you want to hear. Email it, leave it here or on ScapeFu.

Thanks!


----------



## Calbears

Sweet! Can't wait to hear it. Keep them coming.

Thanks Art


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone,

ScapeFu Podcast Episode 14 is now live! This time JJ and I welcome a new co-host, Jurijs, we discuss 5 tips to incorporate an aquarium into any room, and we have the first ever interview with *Mike Senske of Aquarium Design Group talking about their new product line, Aquavas*!

Go have a listen.

It's available on iTunes (leave a review please!), ScapeFu.com, Stitcher and SoundCloud. You can find the show notes on the ScapeFu Podcast Episode 14 page.

As always, your feedback makes the podcast possible. Please share it with us so that we can bring you what you want to hear. Email it, leave it here or on ScapeFu.

Thanks!


----------



## mb165

Great Episode, I look forward to more in the future.

btw, the audio on this episode was off, the non interview parts were really difficult to hear.



MiamiArt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ScapeFu Podcast Episode 14 is now live! This time JJ and I welcome a new co-host, Jurijs, we discuss 5 tips to incorporate an aquarium into any room, and we have the first ever interview with *Mike Senske of Aquarium Design Group talking about their new product line, Aquavas*!
> 
> Go have a listen.
> 
> It's available on iTunes (leave a review please!), ScapeFu.com, Stitcher and SoundCloud. You can find the show notes on the ScapeFu Podcast Episode 14 page.
> 
> As always, your feedback makes the podcast possible. Please share it with us so that we can bring you what you want to hear. Email it, leave it here or on ScapeFu.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## MiamiArt

Thanks, mb.

Yes, we had technical difficulties with this episode as a result of having three hosts. We've sorted out the issue by purchasing the necessary equipment that allows for multi-hosting a podcast via Skype. The next and future episodes should sound much more professional.

Regards,

Art


----------



## someguy

*Thanks for ScapeFu.*

Just started listening bc just found it this weekend. Already listened to 3 episodes. You're doing a great job. I'd like to hear more on controlling algae. I understand the basics (help plants out compete algae), but need continued help. How useful are UV sterilizers? What about regular use of AlgaeFix, Excel, or similar products? Are otos, snails, plecos really useful at controlling algae? Will increasing water changes more than 50% once weekly make a difference? What about reducing light or changing lighting schedules...or increasing light to help plants outcompete algae? What about use of RO water vs tap water effects on algae? What about use of fert root tabs vs adding ferts to water column?


----------



## MiamiArt

Hey Thanks! I'll add those topics to the queue.

Episode 15: Measuring CO2 in Your Aquarium is now live! ScapeFu Episode 15


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone!

ScapeFu Podcast episode 17: The Basics of Lighting a Planted Aquarium & George Farmer is now live!

We have a great segment on Interzoo 2014, a wonderful interview with George Farmer and we talk all about the basics of lighting a planted aquarium. Please go check it out!

You can find it on iTunes and on ScapeFu.

Please let me know what you think!

Thanks and regards,

Art


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone!

ScapeFu Podcast episode 23: 3 Ways to Put Story into Your Aquascape is now live!

All great aquascapes tell a story, very much like great photographs or paintings. In this episode, I share 3 ways you can put a story into yours to make it awesome. 

Go have a listen and, if you like what you hear, please subscribe.

You can find it on iTunes and on ScapeFu.

Please let me know what you think!

Thanks and regards,

Art


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone!

I'm not sure how often this thread catches anyone's attention here at PT but I figured I would update those that do find it.

The ScapeFu Podcast is now up to episode 35 (*The 1 Thing Takashi Amano Does That YOU Don't*) with episode 36 (*5 Reasons You Should Enter an Aquascaping Contest*) being released tonight.

I've also started a sister podcast called the Ask Art Podcast. It's a short-format, weekly podcast where I answer your aquarium-related questions. 

If you submit a voicemail question via the http://askart.help instructions, I send you a free Ask Art t-shirt like the one attached.

If you do like the work we're doing, I would very much appreciate it if you would let your friends know. It's the only way we can spread the word.

Thanks and best personal regards,

Art


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi all,

It's been a while since I updated this thread with episodes. We are by episode 53 now.

How was your Valentines Day?

In a fun episode, JJ and Art share with you the aquascaping styles they are currently in love with. ScapeFu Podcast #53 is out. Click the link below.

Aquascaping Styles We Love | ScapeFu053 - ScapeFu

The ScapeFu App is the best way to listen to us: iOS App | Android App


----------



## jacob.morgan78

Found this and saw that it started in 2010. Wasn't too optimistic it would still be going on... skipped to the last page and I was very happy to see you got 53 episodes up! Looking forward to checking them out! 

Thanks!

Jake


----------



## MiamiArt

Hi everyone,

Wow, I've been putting up podcasts since 2010? I didn't realize it was that long ago.

I wanted to let everyone know that although the ScapeFu podcast isn't being produced anymore, I do have another podcast that I recently released called the Tank on Fire podcast. It's a short daily planted aquarium podcast that you may enjoy. It's in the fireside chat style.

Check it out on iTunes and Stitcher. Soon to be on iheartradio and Spotify.

Thanks for the support, guys!

All the best,

Art Pennom


----------

